# Ruger vs Keltec



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

A buddy of mine told me that Ruger bought Keltec, and that they were phasing out the small Keltec's in favor of Ruger's LCP. Is this true?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

That reads like bad news to me. Kel-Tec has alot to offer the shooting community. To be sure, the LCP and P3AT are very similar, save for the slide stop on the LCP. Kel-Tec makes some sweet small caliber "assault" style weapons and it would be a shame to lose some of their expertise and business philosophy under the management of Ruger (as good a company as Ruger is). I'm anxious to know if this rumor is true.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Apr 17, 2009)

nope - they simply copied the design of the p3at. made a few cosmetic changes and upgraded the extractor. slightly better quality but not according to some.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

The LCP is a good little pistol but no fun to shoot if you practise a lot. I recently bought a Kahr P380 and it just blows the LCP away. It is much more comfortable to shoot, has better sights and is only slightly bigger. The LCP captured the CC community with it's size and is a step up from the KelTec, but the P380 is even a further step up.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

Try sig 238


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

WGSNewnan said:


> slightly better quality but not according to some.


Who doesn't think the Ruger is slightly better quality-









compared to this...


----------



## Armybrat (Jul 10, 2009)

I have and like both, but carry the LCP.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I looked at both pistols, then got in line to wait for the Ruger. I am glad I did. I carry my LCP daily.


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

The LCP is actually fired by a hammer concealed within the slide while that Kel-tec is striker fired so there are some differences


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

wkister029 said:


> The LCP is actually fired by a hammer concealed within the slide while that Kel-tec is striker fired so there are some differences


The Keltec is a DAO with a hammer protected by the slide, as is the P-11 also by kel-tec, not striker fired.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I have both and favor the LCP.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like my LCP

Here it is with my DeSanti Holster










:smt1099


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

:numbchuckon't think the buyout rumor is true....and LCP ftw!!!


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

My P32 shoots like a champ even though the 32 acp cartridge ranks pretty weak...


----------

